# Sugar cravings Anxiety relation



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

we were discussing with Beggiota why we have problems with the neurotransmitters and I found this link.

http://www.hypoglycemia.asn.au/artic...onnection.html

Hypoglycemia and/or insulin resistance is believed to result in a dysfunction of dopamine metabolism.

In hypoglycemia wild fluctuations in blood sugar levels causes the body to produce excess adrenaline, which functions to convert glycogen (stored sugar) into glucose in an attempt to stabilize the supply of glucose to the brain. The brain normally has no other source of energy than glucose and needs a stable supply.

The overproduction of adrenaline, known as the fight/flight hormone, can cause nervousness, panic attacks, anxiety, phobias, extreme mood swings and bouts of aggression.
-------------------------

But as you know some of us have normal blood sugar but candida related sugar cravings so I suggested that maybe the sugar is consumed by candida yeast in these persons and their
cells do not get enough glucose.

Well it is well known that sugar cravings is common with candida.

On the other hand sugar cravings can be a sign for hypoglycemia. So if you are also always hungry or crave sugar you may think of controlling your blood glucose with diet or doing the spit candida test if you have the problem.

Because it seems that low blood sugar is a main cause for anxiety, confusion and fatigue.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

I remember always having a problem with sugar. I ate it way too much.

I'd get terrible anxiety from it though, all the time. I still at it though. :shrug

I have the same problem with any kind of noodles. I have my own term for it because its become such a norm for me. I call it a "Carb Attack." My heart races, I get shakey and nervous. Not fun. I do not react normally at all to sugar or carbs like noodles. Or excess salt for that matter. Or excess caffeine... etc....

Luckily now that I'm older and realize a lot of the correlation, I've cut many of the things out that cause these reactions.

On another note, if anyone is looking for a natural booster of dopamine, there is "Mucuna Pruriens." I'll post a link. I asked my local natural food store to get it for me and they did although I haven't purchased it yet. I can't ... I just dropped 100 dollars there a couple days ago. :lol

http://www.raysahelian.com/mucunapruriens.html


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Mucura pruriens is a bean extract right? It contains a lot of L-dopa. It's good stuff from what I've read. Coconut, have you looked at Iherb? I used to buy from my local health store but found I was getting half the servings for almost double the price. Iherb.com gives me a much better deal on everything.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Beggiatoa said:


> Mucura pruriens is a bean extract right? It contains a lot of L-dopa. It's good stuff from what I've read. Coconut, have you looked at Iherb? I used to buy from my local health store but found I was getting half the servings for almost double the price. Iherb.com gives me a much better deal on everything.


"Mucuna pruriens, one of the popular Ayurvedic herbs, is also known as velvet bean or cowhage. Mucuna pruriens contains L-Dopa, a precursor to the neurotransmitter dopamine. Mucuna has been used for generations in India for Parkinson's disease. L-dopa converts into dopamine, an important brain chemical involved in mood, sexuality, and movement."

No, I haven't checked out Iherb.com yet. Although I will, I have to. I've been killing our checking account with all the stuff I've been buying and I can't keep doing it anymore. Its hurting us. :sigh So I will be, thanks for the link! 

You are right, those stores DO practically double the prices on everything. Its ridiculous, really...


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

One of my last "new" purchases was raw honey. It was delicious. You know it doesn't convert into sugar like regular sugar does? Its a slow process with raw honey. Its supposed to be very good for you. I went through a pound of it in a week.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Hydrochloric acid reacts with the duodenal membrane to produce a hormone called secretin which stimulates the pancreas to release insulin, increase the formation of bile and upgrade the activity of the gallbladder. If we were to summarize the sequence of events occurring as a result of hydrochloric acid deficiency we would list the following:

Improper digestion
Fermentation and later putrifaction
Reduced absorption
Reduced liver and pancreas function
Ulcer formation
Elevated blood sugar
Reduced oxidation of lactic acid
Retention of carbon dioxide
Reduced activity of the white blood cells
Reduced destruction of bacteria
Unbalanced mineral levels 

It seems even high sugar starts with poor digestion. How's it going with the betaine HCL?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Hypochlorhydria can also cause hypoglycemia, candida, osteoporosis...

http://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art36339.asp

# Hypochlorhydria and Systemic Symptoms: (Results of Inhibited Nourishment)
# Chronic fatigue
# Adrenal fatigue
# Autoimmune diseases (including arthritis)
# Food allergies and sensitivities
# Systemic Candida (stomach acid kills much of the harmful yeasts that may be ingested)
# Graves Disease
# Anemia
# Lupus
# Hypoglycemia (low blood sugar)


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

betaine hcl caused inflammation in my kidneys. I think it was too much acid. I do not recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

How much were you using? Did you introduce it slowly??? Wait, your kidneys? Did you go see a doctor?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

CoconutHolder said:


> One of my last "new" purchases was raw honey. It was delicious. You know it doesn't convert into sugar like regular sugar does? Its a slow process with raw honey. Its supposed to be very good for you. I went through a pound of it in a week.


I've read about this before. I was curious to try it but never got around to this. The same goes for blackstrap molasses. It's supposed to be really good for ya...

What else did you buy?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

I found this abstract related to candida.

I have no idea what they wanted to mean????

Microbiology Section, Department of Experimental Medicine and Biochemical Sciences, University of Perugia, Italy. [email protected]

Resistance to Candida albicans infection in mice results from the development of T helper (Th) type 1 cell responses. Cytokines produced by Th1 cells activate macrophages and neutrophils to a candidacidal state. The development of Th2 responses underlines susceptibility to infection, because cytokines produced by Th2 cells inhibit Th1 development and deactivate phagocytic effector cells. With the recognition of the reciprocal influences between innate and adaptive Th immunity, it appears that the coordinated action of these two lines of immune defense is required to efficiently oppose the infectivity of the fungus and to determine its lifelong commensalism at the mucosal level.

So what causes candida too much th1 or th2 or both or none? What are these italians saying?

about hcl no I just stopped using it. It is weird I can feel almost every inflammation in my body. One of the results of too much cytokine.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

another study

Th2-like reactivity is frequently observed in patients with Candida-related pathology, such as in symptomatic infections (14, 35) and allergy (2). Th1-type responses may thus characterize the carriage of saprophytic yeast and the resistance to disease seen in healthy humans, whereas Th2 responses may be associated predominantly with pathology.

from http://iai.asm.org/cgi/content/full...searchid=1&FIRSTINDEX=1660&resourcetype=HWFIG


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

T-helper cells are part of the immune system. These are a type of white blood cell. There are two types, 1 and 2. 1 works with cellular immunity. It's the part of the immune system that is activated right away during an infection. It's slower and uses no antibodies, but it activates macrophages. Type 2 is used by the Humoral system. This stimulated B-cells to make antibodies. According to those links, increased activiy in Th 1 is helps fight candida while increase activity in th2 doesn't. So, in theory, anything that elevated Th1 activity, will help you fight candida.

Hey, this is a cool find. Dude, you always come up with the best stuff!

This can help us find a back door to help fight off candida.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Beggiatoa said:


> I've read about this before. I was curious to try it but never got around to this. The same goes for blackstrap molasses. It's supposed to be really good for ya...
> 
> What else did you buy?


I have heard that about blackstrap molasses and I did buy it once. Its too strong of a flavor for me though.

Let's see... some things I bought were DMAE, CoQ10, probiotics, fish oil, garlic, ginger, a magnesium supplement.........I think that was it..

I need to get more stuff. I'm running out of my 5-HTP. I really like it.:yes


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

This th1 th2 imbalance is very important. and you know what else increases th1, SILICA.

This th1 th2 imbalance is related to insulin resistance, candida, excess mucus. Ginger, garlic, nettle, vinegar they also work to balance th1 th2. 

One important thing about silica is that it is supposed to keep and direct calcium to the bones. So maybe this is why the SA symptoms get worse after puberty when the growth hormone is stopped. After puberty, when we stop building bones, the calcium enters to the cells and causes the mag, iron, choline, sulfur, vit c, thiamin etc etc imbalances.

So silica is key to both th1 th2 imbalance and excess calcium.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Do you still take MSM, Proximo? If so, do you still notice a benefit and will you continue its use?

This silica information is very useful, thanks for that. I may have to add that to my regimen.


----------



## ju_pa (Sep 21, 2008)

Hei, thanks for taking up silica subject. I haven't heard of silica before and beggiatoa, when you took silica did it also make you lazy ?

Also, I did a fast search on silica and silica is found from soybeans. As far as I remember lecithin is also made from soybeans. Anyone know how much does lecithin capsules contain silica ?


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Msm works for me but I don't know if you have read it turned out that I got reactive hypoglycemia and insulin resistance. Sulfur helps so insulin work better but Beggiota says that when someone has candida sulfur should be avoided. So I dont have candida and I still use msm.

I dont know how much lecithin has silica. I doubt that it has. I have taken horsetail but I think it might have phytoestrogen or something it made my muscles soft. But my mind was open , I had energy, also as I wrote in another thread that I shouted that day to the bus driver from the back of the bus to ask something. Usually I cant even say next stop.

Beggiota uses some kind of salt which has other minerals like mag. And magnesium always makes me lazy or sleepy. 

I am also looking for a better supp than horsetail. I ll share it when I find one. 

And if you research silica in some forms it is toxic to humans so buy a supplement form.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

There's a Silica supplements called Biosil by natrol. This is not extracted from horsetail but it seems kinda expensive. 

I use Food Grade diatomaceous earth which is 89% silica. I never noticed if Silica made me lazy...did you read that somewhere?

I should mention, I've taking Tyrosine each morning since we were writing about it and I feel better. My mood is constant and I went to the supermarket last night with no anxiety. So...I don't know..Ill keep taking it

Proximo, I also read last night that too little Th1 acivity and too much Th2 contributes to aging. I didn't save the study so I can't give you any links but that's something we should look into more.

Also, I got the Betain HCL. I was able to take 4 pills with breakfast today and experienced no discomfort. I could have taken more but I didn't get too ahead of myself. I followed it with a fistful of supplements and I think I finally "felt" all those pills today. I also finished the box of threelac which I bought for candida. $70 it cost me! The worst part is that it didn't do a damn thing. But..but but but..if my stomach acids were absent, there was no way it would have worked!!! Grrr...I'm so mad. If only I would have known about the acidity earlier...Oh well

I'm also a bit confused b/w some terms. Silicon Dioxide is Sand. Silicone, is the stuff they use in breast implants. Silica is the stuff our bodies use. The Diatomaceous Earth I use is 89% Silica. But some companies advertise their products to contain little silicon dioxide (sand). However, if I understand correctly, Silicon Dioxide and Silica is the same thing and the term is interchangeable. I'm confused.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

these th1/th2 imbalance silica glutathione,oesterporosis,candida, body ph, stomach acidity are all connected. I just don't understand why we might lack silica. 

silica is antagonist of aluminium is it possible we have too much alimiunum or any other toxic heavy metal somehow and need extra silica? 

As you say after silica even your dogs have become cheerful. Well bone is bone and I believe excess or the excess intracellular calcium is the cause of seriousnes and many cognitive problems.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

from wiki

The typical chemical composition of diatomaceous earth is 86% silica, 5% sodium, 3% magnesium and 2% iron.

The chemical compound silicon dioxide (sand), also known as silica...pure silicon dioxide is inert and harmless.

Pure silicon dioxide produces no fumes and is insoluble in vivo. It is indigestible, with zero nutritional value and zero toxicity. When silica is ingested orally, it passes unchanged through the gastrointestinal tract, exiting in the feces, leaving no trace behind.

-But then, why do I "feel" a difference when I ingest DE?

More from Wiki

A characteristic feature of diatom cells is that they are encased within a unique cell wall made of silica (HYDRATED silicon dioxide)....Biogenic silica (BSi) is the equivalent to the terms opal, biogenic opal, and amorphous opaline silica. BSi is essential to many plants and animals. Chemically, BSi is hydrated silica (SiO2•nH2O).

--So, according to Wiki, diatoms have cells walls made of the type of Silica that's biologically available to plants and humans. Diatomaceous Earth is basically made of lots of dead diatoms.

"Diatoms in both fresh and salt water extract silica from the water to use as a component of their cell walls. Likewise, some holoplanktonic protozoa (Radiolaria), some sponges, and some plants (leaf phytoliths) use silicon as a structural material. Silicon is known to be required by chicks and rats for growth and skeletal development. Silicon is in human connective tissues, bones, teeth, skin, eyes, glands and organs. It is a major constituent of collagen which helps keep our skin elastic, and it helps calcium in maintaining bone strength."

http://www.holisticwebs.com/cancer/silica.pdf

http://wolfcreekranch1.tripod.com/defaq.html

http://www.nmia.com/~galenvtp/deanlsbw.htm

http://perma-guard.com/index.html

http://www.earthworks.citymax.com/page/page/4135163.htm

http://www.earthworks.citymax.com/page/page/4101550.htm

http://www.secareerschool.com/StoreDE.html

DE can also chelate heavy metals from the gut and body.

This has more info on Silica

Actually, the Buzz I got from DE is very similar to the one I get from Chlorella, but not as intense.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

proximo20 said:


> these th1/th2 imbalance silica glutathione,oesterporosis,candida, body ph, stomach acidity are all connected. I just don't understand why we might lack silica.
> 
> silica is antagonist of aluminium is it possible we have too much alimiunum or any other toxic heavy metal somehow and need extra silica?
> 
> As you say after silica even your dogs have become cheerful. Well bone is bone and I believe excess or the excess intracellular calcium is the cause of seriousnes and many cognitive problems.


If you have too much Alum, it can replace magnesium in bone leading to fragile bones. I just read something that said Nickel toxicity leads to increase th2 activity which creates too many antibodies and can lead to autoimmune problems.

One of those links says DE can be used to detox heavy metals as well.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I think I found the best type of silica to use. The pills have around 10 mg silica per pill. They make a silica get (silica dissolved in water) made in Germany, it gives 420 mg per tablespoon and it probably absorbs better since it's aqueous. That's the kind I'm going to buy. I just can't chug DE everyday. Any vitamin store should have it. Just look for Silica Gel.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Silica is important. The best toothpaste out there right now, one that remineralizes your teeth, one that is sold out and out of stock in every supplement store I could think of, a testament to how well it works, contains silica and its main ingredient. It's also the ONLY toothpaste that contains silica. Ironically, it seems to be the one that works. The company that makes it is called Oravive. This stuff rocks! Fluoride is poison. Silica is essential for health. Long live silica! lol Ok, that was too much.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Beggiatoa said:


> This can help us find a back door to help fight off candida.


How wrong I was...

Regulation the action of th2 towards th1 is the front door to eliminating candida. The reason WE HAVE candida, it seems, is that the part of the immune system in charge of keeping it in check is not working at full capacity.


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

Beggiatoa said:


> How wrong I was...
> 
> Regulation the action of th2 towards th1 is the front door to eliminating candida. The reason WE HAVE candida, it seems, is that the part of the immune system in charge of keeping it in check is not working at full capacity.


The same in my case against insulin resistance


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

All we need to do now is find substances that will help us do this. I made a new thread about this. Sorry it's kinda long but it's full of good info. including supplement suggestions.


----------

